# From Sharan to...??? certainly not Routan



## frissen2000 (Oct 1, 2002)

I am dissapointed to see a Chrysler mock for the next MV...
Our Sharan has taken us places...
















I recently rented a Chrysler MV and doesn't drive anything close to the Sharan... now what?
she is not going to let her Sharan go...








if not I'll just let her have...


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: From Sharan to...??? certainly not Routan (frissen2000)*

A girlfriend?


----------



## frissen2000 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: From Sharan to...??? certainly not Routan (jsmyle1%@vw)*

wife... mother of two... and she's hawt


----------



## frissen2000 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: From Sharan to...??? certainly not Routan (frissen2000)*

not one single piece of clothing repeated... expensive toy... but worth it...


----------



## chewym (Jun 21, 2006)

Exactly how is the Sharan a better minivan than the Routan? Sorry to break up the thread.


----------



## frissen2000 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: (chewym)*

The Sharan is no pinnacle of technology I have to admit it, based on the Ford Galaxxy, yet our Sharan is the MkII with renewed VW parts...
Handling is well above any MV out there, I have driven all the MV's out there. When I look at the clean independent suspension on our Sharan I am reasured and looking at the transverse arm on most MV's I know I have the better handling one. Brake wise our Sharan has huge Audi S3 calipers and rotos that bring our Sharan to a halt with resurance. Engine wise our Sharan has the trusty 1.8T with a huge front mounted intercooler, when it came out to tunning it happens to achieve Audi S3 numbers with simple VAG programming. Unfortunately at 225hp I had not all the torque readily available so I decided to tone down things to a mere 200hp and plenty of torque from the get go. Unfortunately as fast as our Sharan was we broke the gearbox, a new gearbox set us back $4k yet is the best MV out there.
Interior wise I have 7 bucket seats, I can move the configuration as I please. I usually have it set at 4 seats. Most MV's bring benches making things quite difficult inside.
But last, I drove the new Chrysler/Dodge MV and is as dissapointing as anything else out there. Just the fact of sliding doors take too much space inside, benches, once again not very wise. Handling is not half the Sharan and despite a big engine, its not fast and actually the engine feels very rural.
I travel quite a lot, with friends and family, they usually take their Hondas, Chrysler, MV's to mention the most competent ones, because the Ford and GM MV's are a lost cause. We are faster, we have more space, we usually end up carrying some one or a couple or people from the other MV's and we have the better handling MV.
This gets better, at 2500 meters of altitude that we are in Puebla I decided to race a Cayenne V6 with our Sharan, we ate the Cayenne alive up to 100 mph, after that the Sharan doesn't have much I have to admit it, but in the range of 60-90 mph no MV or SUV comes close. I go to Acapulco once a month or so, going down the 2500 meters most cars go fast is in the come back when I can forsee the advantages of our Sharan, we pass the Hondas, Toyotas, Explorers like they are standing still.
But to round up the question, the Chrysler is a sub par product period, its known and its true. So a rebadged Chrysler is not going to make for me. If things get bad with my Shrana I go Japanese or maybe an MB Sprinter.


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (frissen2000)*

Sprinters are nice, I do not know what spec they ship to MX, but I hear the new V6 CDI in there is very accepting of tuning programs...mmm torque!


----------



## Seyfarth (Nov 11, 2002)

Nice toy collection Frissen. Niiiice!


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Isnt the sharan a ford?


----------



## Talareno (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (audivwdave)*

Nice looking wife & collection of cars. The way the Routan is being crucified on this forum makes me think it should be banished & never heard from again. I have to believe that VW is reading the postings on the Vortex & if they're smart they'd agree w/ most of what's said, the fact is that the Routan is NOT an VW, period. Being involved firsthand w/ co.'s that ship product b/w the US & Europe the devaluation of the dollar would kill any European-sourced minivan; Mexico-built product supplied to the US is perfectly cost-competitive though (unless the trans/engine is shipped from Europe). Long-term VW better sell a true VW minivan; haven't driven the new Chryser van but have had seat time in GM & Honda minivans and, assuming Chrysler are similar to GM, the Honda is superior in both handling & engine performance (my sister's 99 Odyssey did require trans replacement under warranty, a definite weak point); I wonder what weak points the Routan will have...
Been wondering b/c I've seen this in Mexico in-person; why do plates come in two shapes: US-style like on your Sharan & European-style like on the Mercedes?


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: (audivwdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audivwdave* »_Isnt the sharan a ford?

Not really. The previous-gen Ford Galaxy was a twin to the Sharan but the Sharlaxy is more VW than Ford. VW engines, VW platform (endlessly facelifted dating back to the B4 Passat's platform IIRC). If you have to describe the Sharlaxy, it'd probably be more correct to say that the Ford is a rebadged VW than to say that the VW was a rebadged Ford.
The current Ford Galaxy is a total Ford product and not related to the Sharan.
As sleek/nice as the Sharan looks outside, it's really not that great IMHO. I sat in one in Paris in '05 in a dealer showroom and it wasn't all that great. Low seats in back meant you were kissing your kneecaps (and I'm not that tall at just 5'9"). Wasn't much inside that was "wow" either. It's a 13 year old design that's been stretched past its limits.


----------



## Iknowsecrets (Jun 7, 2008)

I am amazed anyone would even compare a piece of crap like the sharan to the Routan, lmao!!! Here is the low down on the joint venture with Chrysler. 1 Chrysler started the Minivan in the U.S. and have always had a huge impact in the market. 2 VW needs a MV for the U.S. market that can be resonably priced to get into a part of our market that sells. 3 Why would you not go with the number one selling van in the U.S. that is assembled right over the border in Windsor make some changes to the interior exterior and see what happens when its out, instead of treading in an area you are unfamilar with in this market spending millions to create a new van and bombing in the market. As far as competing with the Japanese this van is right with them all and exceeds in many areas by far!! This coming from someone who did competition testing of the vans.


----------



## luisgp (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: (Iknowsecrets)*

I started a Poll for a new Sharan Forum here 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3899181 
To create the forum we need 200 votes. Please Help me if you can.
Luis


----------



## frissen2000 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: (Iknowsecrets)*

In the end the Routan is a Chrysler why just not walk into a Chrysler showroom and buy it?
I didn't compare the Sharan to the Routan, I said what should I do now that I own a Sharan but don't want a Chrysler in my future.
I did accept in nicer words than yours that the Sharan is no pinnacle of technology.
Would you buy a rebadged Neon as VW GTI?
Before going all agressive think twice the issue


----------



## Trixy (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: From Sharan to...??? certainly not Routan (frissen2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frissen2000* »_I am dissapointed to see a Chrysler mock for the next MV...
Our Sharan has taken us places...
















I recently rented a Chrysler MV and doesn't drive anything close to the Sharan... now what?
she is not going to let her Sharan go...








if not I'll just let her have...









The new Chrylser minivans are intended to be a living room on wheels, not sport machine.


----------

